# Where is the Snow?????



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

I never thought I would have withdrawals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some please send some to RI


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I hear ya on that one. At least you guys got to get out last Saturday night for that dusting we had. Looks like maybe an inch tomorrow, with that getting washed away by the rain. I'd love to see any more pics you have of some of your rigs, especially the older late 80s Mack 10 wheelers, since you guys don't have many left now, if it's not too much to ask. J.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Nice set on that dog!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Andy N.;363419 said:


> Nice set on that dog!!


LMAO!

I am down for some snow in RI. It'd be great to get out maybe once this season. Don't worry though, it won't snow here at all. If we're lucky, next year it'll snow.


----------

